# Exterior Trim Paint



## abonear (Jul 21, 2006)

Hi Everyone. 

I'm new at the forum and boy am I glad I found it. I recently started my business, so I'm not to sure sometimes how to price things. 

I ran into a customer yesterday and he wanted me to quote him a price. 
He wants all his exterior trim painted and two wooden fence doors. 
How can I figure out the cost. Is it by sq foot or by linear foot.
He has 232' x 2' what is the best way to determin the charge for 
painting the trim. 



Thanks for your help
Alexandra


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Trim is pretty much always per linear foot. The two doors should be your door price plus or minus priming. For instance... though your market will hold considerably more than mine, I charge 2.10 a linear foot for trim and 100.00 per door, 125.00 if there is a need to prime first. Good luck.


----------



## abonear (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. Now does your cost include primer, paint and sanding? Or that is your base and you go up from there.

Thanks for your help.
Alexandra


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

That would include materials and labor, it breaks down to 150 linear feet of caulk per tube, 500 linear feet of paint per gallon, sanding labor and painting labor.... divided into a per foot cost. Same with a door, special doors like exterior wood, would cost more as would double doors.

Really depends on your market and how good/fast you and your people are, my guys can run base and trim in a 1200 square house in less than a day and really, thats what its all about... making your daily costs. You should start there first, truck payments, lights, insurance etc... your own cost of living and divide into 30 days. Thats your target per day, after that its profit.

Good luck.


----------



## abonear (Jul 21, 2006)

*Need help again !!*

Hi everyone. 

Thanks for the above reply. I did not get the last job...doing a new
estimate. The problem with this one is Part of the front (Facing/Trim)
and back of the house is 2 feet wide. The side of the house is 1 feet.

So how would I add this 2 feet? Sample: Front of the house trim is
40' long 2' wide. 

Side Trim is 117' long and 1' wide. 

Since we go by linear foot does it matter? I would think so because
I still would have to calculate paint that will cover those 2'. So how
would I be able to estimate the paint and the cost. 

Can anyone help?

Thanks
Alex
California


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Your talking soffit and fascia... thats a little different than just a linear foot of baseboard.  Now the last time I gave you a linear foot price I do trim at, however... exterior has different varibles, like.. how high? Takes time to move a ladder, etc. Best thing to do when you aren't sure how to price is think about how you would do it and how much time it would take. What you are describing i'd charge about 1400, depending on if I am doing doors, and windows however.. again... our prices will never match up. Soffit and fascia you are describing would take two gallons of paint for one coat, very little prep time. Have no idea about window trim, doors, etc... hope it helps though.


----------



## abonear (Jul 21, 2006)

Yes, your right, there lots of components and this is why people don't
understand why sometimes it takes time to figuer out an estimate.

I played with the numbers for ours now. This is what I sort of came up
with.

fascia/Soffit: 40' x 2' 
29' x 2'
4' x 2'
117' x 1'

The highest point of the house is 14' the lowest is 9'
minimal sanding. Windows have no trim. One door trim needs painting.
No Door painting.

$1580.00 but since now the customer wants an estimate for his house
to be painted as well, I was thinking half of that.

What do you think??? 

As always thanks for your help.
Alex


----------



## slickshift (Jun 14, 2005)

abonear said:


> $1580.00 but since now the customer wants an estimate for his house
> to be painted as well, I was thinking half of that.
> 
> What do you think???


Do not ever give someone a price break because they are "thinking of having more work done"
Not to be cynical, but when getting price quotes, they are all "thinking of having more work done"

Your price must stand on it's own and support itself when...sorry if...they decide to "just go with the trim for now"

Think about it, even if you were doing the entire house, would it take you half the time and materials to do the trim?


----------



## George Z (Dec 23, 2004)

slickshift said:


> Do not ever give someone a price break because they are "thinking of having more work done"
> Not to be cynical, but when getting price quotes, they are all "thinking of having more work done"
> 
> Your price must stand on it's own and support itself when...sorry if...they decide to "just go with the trim for now"
> ...


The carrot and stick approach.


----------



## Gordo (Feb 21, 2006)

George Z said:


> The carrot and stick approach.


The rookie is learning from some pros who been there done that.


----------



## abonear (Jul 21, 2006)

Thanks a Bunch..guys...I needed that...your right...YOUR SO RIGHT!
I checked back on the board before completing the estimate to see
any one had some good advise and I'm glad I did. Sometimes my
husband and I bump heads about estimates and I sat down and
explained this to him and it made sence to him...did not like it..
because he wants the job...but I keep reminding him...the type
of work we do is not cheep. When we are painting out there in 
100 degree heat, and the HO are jerks we always say...damm we 
should of charged double to this jerk. Everyone is looking to save a quick buck... on someone else expense. 

Thanks for the advise
Alex


----------



## Traditions (Aug 22, 2006)

I know this is an old thread but I was doing some searching on trim prices. I am painting a church. Exterior. It would be a simple job except the height. It is 50+ feet in some areas. Brushslingers, is your 2.10 feet for trim including labor. Obviously with the height I will be tacking on some additional cost. The trim is just a 10 inch wide fascia board. Some scraping. I will prime bare spots and one coat duration.


----------



## Dave Mac (Jan 30, 2006)

Only facial board, with no soffit, up that high, i would probaly estimate around 30 linear ft per man hr.


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Ya, for just fascia my 2.10 covers light prep and paint, plus labor.. one coat, however anything over 30 feet gets a charge per day for a lift, harness and extra insurance. (Hazard pay)


----------



## Danahy (Oct 17, 2006)

First thing I look for when doing an exterior are bees, wasps or hornets - everything else is a formality.


----------

